# Why do you come to this forum?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey guys - I was reading in Melissa's Country Families why people go there and HT in general.

So, I'm wondering why do you come to this forum? What' makes it different for you from others (especially survival type forums on the net.)?

I'd like lots of answer, just as Melissa asked for lots of answers.

thanks all

Angie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I come here to learn and to help others. 

Why do I prefer HT over other forums? No one is treated as if their question is stupid. I've been to some forums where asking a basic question only gets you grief for not searching through the archives to find the answer first.

I've learned much here and hope to learn more.

Maggie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Although I do have some sites geared toward crises preparedness saved in a folder, this is the only forum I read religiously. I think the things that set it apart from the rest is the information is fresh (not cut and copied from other sites), has been practically applied (other postersâ talk about things they personally have done or are doing or want to do) and the wealth of information. Every time I come here, I usually see some thread that sparks my curiosity or imagination. I can also ask questions if I need to and feel confidant that someone will come along to help guide me with a good answer. Although I read several of the sections on Homesteading Today, this particular forum is the one I call âHome.â I am constantly impressed that such a charged topic as Crises Preparedness can be discussed in a calm adult fashion, without name calling or guerilla-type scare tactics. Although we do have our heated moments, most posters seem to either calm each other down, or worse comes to worse, Angie will step in a remind posters to âplay nice.â  
Homesteading Today is also the only bulletin type place I ever read or post on. I have a few homesteading type blogs I read, but they are not bulleting boards, just modest homepages from individuals. 
There is a wealth of information on Homesteading Today and that is basically why I am here. I love when posters post pictures so I can visually learn. I enjoy hearing about their efforts and results on different projects and I enjoy reading their input and ideas. 
Basically I am here because I enjoy being here and the wealth of information is beyond measure.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I come to this one because there are a LOT of hardcore "prepper" sites out there, but this one has more of a pleasant "family oriented" atmosphere.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Something in my brain switched on and made me realize how "up in the air" life as it now is, really is. I don't know if it the news, my age, craziness, etc but I have recently felt compelled to do something different with life. I do not want to be so fully dependent on the grocery store, the political scene or the amount of lead in China. I figure it is not if, but when some terrorist does something here again, the country will be in real turmoil. I want to be able to provide for my family somehow. I grew up in the country and was able to get by on what we had (cue Hank's A country boy can survive...). After college, I did the city route for awhile, outwardly oblivious to what would happen if the shtf. I still live in a city but it is a smaller one now. In this city, I have a chance of buying some land out of town and becoming more self-sufficient. My wife and I are looking to have a "retreat" out a ways and give us an opportunity to get "back to nature" but also have a place to go if the shtf. Anyhow, all of that is to say, this blog in particular has made me consider things in my preps that I had not previously considered. I mean, how does one start such an undertaking without help. It is possible I suppose but this has helped me a lot. I get to ask questions, read other people's opinions and not be acused of being a survivalist, a y2k nutjob, etc...or if I am accused of such, it would be meant as a compliment! I think that is the other thing I get from this...I am not crazy...other people think somewhat similar to me on this area.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Three main reasons:

1. Information - not only "how to's" but also news on national and international events that may shape our future needs

2. Kindness and generosity of the posters

3. To confirm the fact that maybe I'm not crazy afterall


----------



## NEOhioSmiths (Sep 28, 2007)

I second Fryegirl's reasons. I might rate #1 and #2 as a tie though. Everyone on the forum is very nice and there is so much useful information.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

There are some serious preppers who come here and I like to read what they have to say. I enjoy sharing with others what I have been able to do and what I would like to do in a relaxed atmosphere. I have cruised through other "survival" boards and they are either full of tinfoil hats sorts, guns and more guns, or just plain rude folks who only want to tell people how stupid they are.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

overall, i like HT because the people are friendly and helpful, instead of antagonistic and arrogant. Lots of info, wide variety of perspectives, delivered in a nice way even if they disagree.

why S&EP? I only started this specific subforum about a year ago, when my general feeling of "the economy is fragile and headed the wrong way" started turning into "i better get my tush in gear and do something specific besides just moving my 401k around." found a number of interesting threads, and found answers to many things I'd been wondering and concerned about, and also discovered lots of things I hadn't considered on my own.

I rarely go to any other prepping sites. The few I've visited, all seemed more geared to folks that really wanted to be in the military, rather than people that wanted a normal life with a little extra security. While guns is a component here, it doesn't dominate, but is balanced with concerns about food, finances, medicine, natural disasters, etc.

--sgl


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

I live on a New Hampshire hill farm that can be counted on to lose power for at least 10-12 days each winter. And there has been flooding which essentially stranded us on the hill for 3 of the last 4 springs.

So being prepared for weather related emergencies is important to me. This forum, compared to some others, seems to have fewer doomers. 

Well, now that I think of it, I think that there are as many doomers here. But they are willing to pretend that they are just "having a full pantry, like Grandma" and therefore remain at least somewhat couth and socially acceptable. I have been on some of the other forums, and the outright yearning for the End of the World is palpable, and disturbing. 

Also, this place seems to have fewer open racists per capita than most survival and preparedness forums.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I was homeless and the door was open so I came in.

And because of the survivalists who like to pretend they really just prep because of the weather.

....Alan (don't all pigs quack?)


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

to add to peoples knowledge from experience and to gain insite through others experience. however, like a good poker player, some cards i keep too myself! most people here have a sense of humor, some of the other boards i frequent do not!


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Well, I was homeless and the door was open so I came in.
> 
> And because of the survivalists who like to pretend they really just prep because of the weather.
> 
> ....Alan (don't all pigs quack?)


Well, I guess I am preparing for a survival scenario of about 2 weeks, then.

I am much more interested in scenarios that look something like "Two weeks in the 18th century" than "A lifetime in the 1930's".

One is, for me and my family, not just possible but likely. The other is only slightly more likely than the scenario with the flesh-eating zombies.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Pretty close to what Fryegirl said;

1. Informative -- I've changed my mind on certain topics from reading others post. To quote some one "If you can't change your mind are you sure you have one"

2. People on this forum "play nice" -- I do not need to told I'm an idoit because I asked a question. I don't get that here.

3. It's reasuring to know I'm not the only one that thinks this way. It's nice to be around like minded people (even if it is on line), I have no one in my life that is a prepper. 

4. Some of the threads make me laugh like nothing else, a good laugh is hard to beat. Do you remember prepping for zombie attacks? I laughed so hard I cryed! :rotfl:


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

There are several other "prep" sites that I visit regularly, but none I like as well. The people here are more real...they aren't hermits sitting in a room counting their bullets. Or, if they do, they don't share it.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

As already stated by others, the reason I spend more time here than the other survival sites I belong to is the attitude of the members. People here are, for the most part, polite and are here to share what they know and learn what they don't. 

Its generally a friendlier atmosphere with less storm trooper ego's.

45-46-47.. darn it Rocky.. you made me lose count.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

danoon said:


> 45-46-47.. darn it Rocky.. you made me lose count.


LOL, is that hundreds or thousands?


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I like all of the different views that people have, plus I agree with what Fryegirl said. I know that when I ask a genuine question, I will get a knowledgeable (and most of the time, realistic) answer.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Fryegirl said:


> Three main reasons:
> 
> 1. Information - not only "how to's" but also news on national and international events that may shape our future needs
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly, too pooped to be original


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't go to other prep sites, the ones I have viewed seem to come across as you need to prep for everything, when I don't really care to prep for an earthquake (not as likely here as other places) or some other scenarios. However I do like to be prepared for weather, long term loss of income, illnesses etc.., so it seems that this site is the most welcoming one for that. 

The lack of a consumeristic attitude is a plus also - many of the sites I've visited seem to want you to run out (or click here) and purchase so much stuff, while most of the recommendations here are how to do it yourself or where to get the best buys when you do need something.

I find the information to be good, and love the family atmosphere.

Thank-you for providing this forum.

Edited to add; I actually do go to another site, but like this one it is very friendly and more lifestyle (ie homestead type) oriented and a group of friends. I really don't think of it as a prep site so didn't think of it when I first posted this.
Dawn


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like to encourage people to be self sufficient and to prepare for hard times, crises or what ever comes up, but I don't like talking about it locally because I really cannot feed everybody in east Texas! LOL

I also find talking about prepping helps me to focus on what is important and what I need to do next.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Well I just like this place. It feels like I can come here, kick my shoes off and make myself comfie. I like the atmosphere here and Angie you set the tone there so thanks.

I visit several other sites and I like something about each one that is different but I feel like the folks here are more on my level of prepping, priorities, etc. and occasionally I can actually be of some help. 

There is a lot of diversity at HT and forums that are a good fit for me personally but this is my favorite and the one I post on as a rule.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Most of the reason listed above are mine too. I've been prepping for about 10 years, but always had a stockpile pantry, it just got more intense over the last few years and it really saved us during some bad personal economic times.

Oh yeah, I like to see what A.T. Hagan's up to!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool site, friendly people with a* lot* of knowledge, that are willing to share.
Almost all questions are handled in a very helpful way, with out being condescending.(I wouldn't ask if I already knew the answer).
And of course all the above answers.............
Thanks to everybody!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm with Cyng, this forum helps me stay focused. Its easy for me to slide off into comsumerism and forget to be prepared.
I'm also amazed at the knowledge, everyday tried and proven stuff, that is shared here.
I like the easy atmosphere that Angie maintains. No one 'expert' hogs the forum, everyone shares what they know and have tried. 

While there are vastly diferent degrees of preparedness being practised or attained, everyone is comfortable to discuss it. Maybe we don't always agree, but it is done civilly and oftentimes with humor.

Thanks Angie!  

Halo


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

All the reasons others listed are factors for me as well. 

I'm learning. 

It's not like some of the other boards I've read... too much testosterone for me on some of them. 

It *is* friendly here and questions are answered nicely.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I think it brings up some good ideas. Like everyone else said, I am learning & sharing what I know.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

great people = great information
this board helps keep me focused and aware 
more levelheaded approach by those that visit/frequent here

and to echo frygirl - so I don't feel like I am so weird. 

I have a group of people to converse with/moan with/laugh with/worry with that have some of the same goals. It is great.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

I see a bunch of people exchanging ideas about something I can't talk about to locals. We feel fully prepped but you never know. We have our selection of guns but I do get tired when they are always the primary driving idea behind a forum. They are just one more item to be prepped.
It's fun to see the light come on in someone. To hear their quest to become independent [self sufficient] and how their families react to their plans. Mainly to enjoy hearing like minded people express themselves.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I've learned so much here by reading the posts. I think like many I don't post very often but I do read almost all of them.
I especially like Alan, he's kind and very informational.

This site sets a good tone, I have literally changed my life in some ways because of it and it's a good "kick in the pants". Keeps ya on your toes!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Because you folks have such good ideas!! I loved pictures of folks preps and the shelves they build and on and on.

2nd reason, friendly folks who don't mind answering questions over and over and over and over.

Most of you think like me. That's helpful. My house is for sale right now. Can you just imagine what folks are saying about our wheat and sugar store?


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I think a day is coming soon when the modern ways will not work, due to a lack of fuel if for no other reason.

I do not even try to explain this to people around me but am trying to learn to do without modern ways on a personal level and its encouraging and enlightening to hear of others efforts to attempt similar endeavors.

Its not that I am against machines and technology (merchandizing, marketing and consuming as well), I just think survivors of the coming troubles will be the one's who do not completely depend on such and who recognize that what we are witnessing is part of a plan that involves belief for ultimate salvation.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Alan Hagan's bubbly personality. Oh wait, that's why I come back, not why I came.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Because Angie I think you are probably the most highly respected mod on this entire site due to your fairness etc and it feels welcome in here. 

You have slapped my hand a couple times in the past but always with respect and with the addition of explaining why you had to do it and what I did wrong. Many here and other sites could learn by your example.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I like to encourage people to be self sufficient and to prepare for hard times, crises or what ever comes up, but I don't like talking about it locally because I really cannot feed everybody in east Texas! LOL
> 
> I also find talking about prepping helps me to focus on what is important and what I need to do next.


Well, I think you SHOULD feed all of east Texas! Then they won't come to my doorstep! LOL!



I first came here because it was part of HT - which I know and love (and have for a long time)
I started prepping about 10+ years ago, and ya'll have given me lots more to think about, and helped me stay on track, even if I don't speak up much over here. 

I like to hide and watch!  
that way I can learn.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the first HT type board I've ever been to....I didn't know they existed until a month or so ago. I was amazed to find the S&EP forum full of other people who kept their pantries full and who thought ahead to the possibility of disruptive events - just like me. 

I never called it prepping, but I've kept a stocked pantry for years, and have had water barrels in our garage since we first moved to a house with a well. We've always had a few firearms, and camping gear since we're the outdoorsy/hunting type, but it makes me feel content to see food and supplies stacked neatly in the garage. Plus I have a big family so going to the grocery store twice a week gets old in a hurry. I like to stockpile enough that I don't have to trek into town. 

But I like this forum because I've learned a lot, and you all have reminded me of things I would have forgotten to stock. I especially liked the "100 Things" sticky thread. I don't always agree with some of the poster's positions ( I won't mention the "W" word again), but I like having a place to ask questions and learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

DaleK said:


> Alan Hagan's bubbly personality. Oh wait, that's why I come back, not why I came.


 Bubble, bubble, bubble...

......Alan.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I always thought the bubbles were the result of homemade wine?


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello! I have lurked around here a long time. Like minded, helpful folks hang out here.
This is down to earth, helpful advice-reminds me of having coffee and talk with friends-just comfortable and caring-encourages me.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Hey, where else can you go and share part of an email you sent to your husband earlier in the weekâ¦

Hi Honey,
I just wanted to remind you of what you need to do and get or I will never leave you alone (smiles sweetly). 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  (personal stuff yall donât need to read, grins)
You need to buy bullets for the double barrel shotgun, the pump shotgun and the rifle. I guess you also need to get anything else to make then work right. Like do they need oil or something?

Love,
Me

And posters can actually relate? (grins) He is in charge of the gun stuff and I wanted him to stop somewhere and get some more shells.

And oh yes, as my son says, âPlease let it be Zombies!â lol

So Angieâ¦ now that you asked usâ¦ How about you answer the questions also?


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a wealth of information shared here on this thread by a lot of good folks. And though we are all of like mind and similiar interests, how we get there takes many paths and methods.


----------



## mbeaser (Jun 22, 2006)

I first came to HT because of my interest in sustainability, which is linked to my reasons/desire for prepping, there being a specific survival/prep forum is just icing on the cake. I was already looking around at other sites for survival/prep stuff, so this seemed like a great place to be. I've learned a ton here. I like to stay, and sometimes share, because it is so tinfoily. I need to balance my TB2K reading with some regular folks who prep, KWIM? I think the fact that this is a homesteading site with a survival/prep forum rather than vice versa is what makes it so appealing.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have been hanging out here for a looong time. There are boards that I visit lots and some not at all but this is one of the most regular. Goodness, I don't have time to visit other sites!!! This one is just to good anyways! This just goes along with my basic philosophy of life and I always learn something when I visit. I get different perspectives on ideas and issues. I do feel this is one of the more civilized boards, there are times when people get downright nasty on the other boards and no one benfits from that. I feel the mod does a good job at being fair.
The thread a while back about ten things we have learned since prepping gives a lot of insight as to why people visit here. 
It's a community in a sense. I have to remind myself not to be too comfortable since this can be read by anyone but, it just feels comfortable.  I've had some good laughs at times and one can always use a laugh!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Pretty much DITTO on nearly every post above. 

I frequent other similar forums but they tend to be testoserone-laden, gun-toting, gonna-blow-them-all-up types foremost. They all chatter about guns and knives (by model, etc.) like I chatter about spinning stuff. Both have their place in the world but if you can't relate (or know already) - and no one tries to explain - then the knowledge is lost and the talk is just white-noise.

I can ask a question (or just lurk) and no one goes out of their way to tell me how ignorant I am for not already knowing. (and what I learn here helps me maintain the "mom knows everything" myth with the younguns )

There is so much info on so many subjects related to self-sufficiency and preparedness for any scenario freely shared, good or bad, that it simply boggles my mind! Many times I'll read a thread and then go off to research on my own - which is kinda scary in some ways, all the stuff I learn!

Everybody is downright genuine. (If you really aren't, please don't tell me. Let me hold my delusions.) 

All of HT is great, and while the Fiber Arts forum is my HT home, S&EP is my second home .


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

My reasons for visiting here on occasion - - I enjoy learning from all the preppers, reading about what everybody is up to, and hearing about the current events triggering people to stock up on essentials. This is a great place to learn and get inspired to improve our lives.

Keep up the good work everyone! Your insight and enthusiasm on this subject is inspiring to many.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Angie
It may sound a bit odd but often I come here to share what ever helpful knowledge I can.
In return I receive helpful information .
The biggest bonus is a glimse into the lives of interesting and good people.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Angie
> It may sound a bit odd but often I come here to share what ever helpful knowledge I can.
> In return I receive helpful information .
> The biggest bonus is a glimse into the lives of interesting and good people.



Don - you and most all of the others give such good information, and I so appreciate all of you sharing. I'm getting such an education, and so are others. 

And I think we are all a bit "odd" to the _normal_ folks.

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

This forum welcomes all levels of prepping. It's a friendly place where we can share ideas, learn new things, and feel comfortable at whatever level we are.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> And I think we are all a bit "odd" to the _normal_ folks.
> 
> Angie


**GASP**
you mean we are not _normal_ ??? :help: 
That is a shocker! I thought *WE* were the normal folks and it was everyone *ELSE* that is weird!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I come here for many of the same reasons already listed. I see the direction we're heading in and want to be prepared to take care of my family and help others. I believe the Bible tells us to be prepared with the examples of Joseph and Noah. This forum has a lot of people who have been learning how to be self-sufficient and many who are already there. They have a wealth of information to share. I hope one day I'll have half the knowledge they do and am able to help others by sharing as everyone here has shared with me.


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

I come here because I have nothing else to do, in my life. (jk)

I come here for many reasons, but mainly because I feel as though there is a lot to be learned on these boards, especially when you are a newbie such as myself, as others have said many people on other forums, will often give you poop about not knowing this, or that, but for the majority you all seem like wonderful people, weather you have only been prepping for a few days, or years.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

...because I like hanging out with people that have a good positive attitude. Most people here feel like they could do anything they needed to in an emergency - and that feeling is contagious!


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just the other day I was showing my 7 year old how to use a paintball gun, "so son, you're gonna have to shoot zombies in the head, so aim high, line up your sites and pull the trigger." 

I have found the the S&EP views of "homesteaders" are more realistic than the guns, guns, and more guns survival forums around. I've learned many things on this forum that have been helpful.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

It's the people! Compassionate, informative, friendly and funny! I have almost fallen off my chair reading some of the posts and replies. (I will never get over the question about women shaving. Hee, hee) And, know what? There are some pretty intelligent folks here! Remember, you are known by the company you keep!Jklady


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

I come to this forum because I have felt for years that we are heading toward some sort of crash be it war, disease,natural catastrophe etc and once I stumbled upon this one I KNEW I had found the forum that I had been looking for...Have looked at and surfed Homesteading, Survival type sites for several years...Most of the others were either hard core extremist, extremely religiously based or not very informative......I have learned more here than I have at any site......In the S&EP forum most questions are answered well with views from many angles and giving different options.....With the exception of the GC forum I find Homesteading Today the best and most informative of the many sites I have visited.........LnE


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have only been preping for a year now, still have a long way to go but I'm further along than I was when I got started. Although my family calls me "The Doomsday Lady", for me it's more about being prepared for the crashing economy and I do live in Florida so Hurricanes and Tornadoes are always possible.

I was a lurker for a few months because most other sites I had been to were a bit unfriendly to newbies and seemed to be annoyed by certain questions that they felt were common knowledge yet it was something I really didn't know hence, being on their site in the first place. Sure, some things you can look up, but I would rather get info from real people with real experience, it's like the difference of learning something in a text book then actually going out and doing it.

It is also nice to find people who don't think I'm nuts for having a 3 months supply of toilet paper, in fact... I would say that most of you probably have six or more months worth with back up squares of flannel, lol. 

Actually in the last two weeks since reading about the flannel squares I have obtained and cut my own, just don't tell my family, they already think I'm nuts.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm relatively unconventional.

This is an unconventional forum full of unconventional people.

Now I've said _unconventional_ so many times in such a small space I can't think.


----------



## zigspider (Feb 6, 2007)

charles burns said:


> I'm relatively unconventional.
> 
> This is an unconventional forum full of unconventional people.
> 
> Now I've said _unconventional_ so many times in such a small space I can't think.


Fair enough, but why post if you're not really replying to the original question?

I come to this forum because I'm trying to get ready for whatever comes our way in the next 5 to 10.

I should point that I am a Peak Oil believer (scoff as much as you like, it will be like water off a ducks back) so I'm planning for problems from 2010 onwards.

Why post/browse a survival and emergency preparedness forum if you're not willing to deal with those who take it seriously?

Jerry


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

zigspider - because, er... I'm relatively unconventional. And this is an unconventional forum full of unconventional people.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Charles may be unconventional here, but just consider him a poke in the side to make you know why you think the way you do... Makes good practice for real world.

Also, how can you be too unconventional in an unconventional place......does that make you conventional?

Angie


----------



## zigspider (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry, head spinning, must re-boot.

Jerry


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm only _relatively_ unconventional. That makes me unconventional in a relatively conventional forum yet strangely, similarly unconventional in an unconventional forum.

(Did you have _thorn in the side_ and then go back and change it I wonder?)


----------



## zigspider (Feb 6, 2007)

charles burns said:


> (Did you have _thorn in the side_ and then go back and change it I wonder?)


? Not sure who this is directed against?

Surely if unconventional people post here, then you must be unconventional for posting here?

Jerry


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

(Beg your parden, the _thorn_question was for Angie.)

zigspider - I think by _normal_ standards I'm unconventional. But by the standards of this forum I'm not as unconventional as most.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Charles - I have no idea about thorns, but straight pins from making skating dresses - I have way too many pokes from them....

Now back to the question I was asking....

Nice thing is, a Why question of this nature, has no wrong answer...just interesting ones.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why are the folks that frequent this forum different from those HT members that stay away?

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We are more unconventional - in a tin foil hat sorta way?
:shrug: 

Trixters_muse - you will be up to speed when you have cloth preps for the ladies of the house **if ya know what I mean**  

My family thinks I am weird too.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I seldom go to other sites such as "survivalists sites".

I get a lot of information here that I: need; want to share; learn or just think about how I can use it for our needs. Most everyone's needs are at least a little different from our neighbors whether they are next door or just a few key strokes away. Yes, I think we are all neighbors here in some way. 

I use many things I learned here and will use a lot more when money and situations warrant. And we have such a great Mod having AngieM2 to guide us and help us. Have a great day every one. :clap: 

NJ Rich 100,201 - 100,202 - 100,203 - 100,2........................... Now where did I put that tin foil???


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Why are the folks that frequent this forum different from those HT members that stay away?
> 
> Angie


I think most of the folks on this forum are really independent and want to take care of ourselves and our families. We come over here to learn more about how to do that, to encourage one another and share our knowledge.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

mmmmm good question. so easy to fall into some sort of phylosipher (sp?) debate. :duel: but i find that im offered a place with both the homesteading and prep information and like it has been said without, for the most part, the lack of abrupt "go look for it" type answer. i come here to learn and sometimes, when im able to give to others and has been given to me.

dean


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

I come here because I wonder what is going to be happening to us in the near future and I want to be ready for whatever is out there. This forum lets me learn from all of you without me feeling like an idiot for asking. People are free to share there thoughts and ideas and I already feel at home. I have to sometimes laugh at some of the things that are said. Like tin foil hats for instance. Guess i'm new enough that I will have to do some searching to find out what it means. But seriously i'm thank God I found this place to help me learn and prepare and hope that someday I can help someone else. 
Thanks everyone...


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I come here because I have to. I am so addicted I am ashamed to admit it.

Where else could I have learned to use two canning lids to make my vacume sealer work?

Or, that I could buy wheat in Atchison Kansas and that's close to where my Mom lives. 

And, chocolate is a respectable food prep. 

And this is just a small percentage of all that I learned.

Let me just say that if and when I need to use my preps, I can thank HT for the majority of the info that I used in order to prepare. ( hope that makes sense).

thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is an interesting thread, came across it as I was looking for "flannel" for the TP question thread recently asked.

So, why do you come to this forum? And why do you think others shy away from it?

Angie


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

To learn and I also enjoy reading all the varied viewpoints.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

I like it here because it's sensible with very practical advice, and the people here don't (usually) try to scare you half to death.

I've visited other survival forums, and they are, ummm, a little more extreme and radical than I'm comfortable with. :stars:


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I come here to glean information and to pass along any if I think it can be of help. Also, to reassure myself there are others out there with similar interests.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm a prepper not a primper....

or 

Rough and ready....

I don't grow flowers or pets....I grow food.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe from living on an active seismic area (Cascadia Subduction Zone), and Earthquakes give no warnings.... So I must be prepared for "The Big One" to hit us, at any time!!

Plus all of the many nuggets of information passed about freely amongst the members... I am suprised by how many other amateur radio operators (hams), that wander though this forum..

That and some of the folks here, have more firearms and ammunition than this Gun Happy Marine does!!!!


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't even remember HOW I found this forum; I'm just thankful I did. Now I'm addicted.

I come here to learn from folks who actually do the prepping and don't just talk about it to make a buck. I've found some very valuable information.

I also enjoy the sense of belonging. We may not all have the same views, but it's nice to come here and "visit" with everyone. I'm happy to know that there are other preppers out there and I'm not alone. 

I think some people don't come to this forum because to do so would, in a way, validate the reasoning behind prepping. If you stick your head in the sand and don't acknowledge people who prep or call them silly or ignore them (and their forum), then maybe whatever they're prepping for won't happen.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What Ladycat said, sensible, practical- to learn- to get ideas to pass on to other prep folks- there are lots out there! Tomorrow is our preparedness fair- just went and set up my gardening table-all the ideas originated from this forum. This forum is where our family has been challenged to put what we learn to the test, and now we get to share it with community. This is a "can do" forum- the last pioneering frontier. Now we live in a place that is far from everything, so prepping is a natural way of life.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

InHisName said:


> What Ladycat said, sensible, practical- to learn- to get ideas to pass on to other prep folks- there are lots out there! Tomorrow is our preparedness fair- just went and set up my gardening table-all the ideas originated from this forum. This forum is where our family has been challenged to put what we learn to the test, and now we get to share it with community. This is a "can do" forum- the last pioneering frontier. Now we live in a place that is far from everything, so prepping is a natural way of life.


Then all of us that make up this forum can be considered somewhat successful! To me, things such as this, give the forum real value.
Thank you for letting us know. It takes all of us to make it happen.

Angie


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm late to the party but I must say this place feels like "home" every post I have read reminds me of a family helping each other out. We may be 100's of miles from each other but everyone still helps in their own ways. Wayne


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I like it here because it's sensible with very practical advice, and the people here don't (usually) try to scare you half to death.
> 
> I've visited other survival forums, and they are, ummm, a little more extreme and radical than I'm comfortable with. :stars:


I feel the same way as Ladycat.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It was fun reading all the posts on this thread. 

I think we are a family here. Like real life siblings, we sometimes argue amongst ourselves, but "mama Angie" will give us a loving slap and tell us to straighten up. 

I think I originally found this site when searching for information on something around the homestead. It's been so many years ago that I honestly don't remember what I was searching for at the time. I think I might have found the chicken forum first, then when I found this one, it became my home. It was so great to find so many people who thing like I do. It's great to be able to share ideas and not be looked at like I have 2 heads :sing: 

There are so many great ideas on the forum. I am always learning new things here. It's my home away from home. :buds:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is my 2 cents....

I come here to watch and learn or once in a while help out. It suits my Ideas of truly prepping. Because if you need to learn to grow stuff, raise something, butcher something. It's all here. It's not just the standard "buy ten years worth of grain and beans" This forum has what most of the other prep boards don't. Practical application and how to do for yourself post doom.

For instance
Here we can learn to keep a horse.
How to plow with it.
How to Keep it in.
how to Bring it water (drill the well if need be and fabricate the well pump.)
If it won't drink, How to butcher it.
Taste recipes for it.
How to can or smoke it to preserve it.
And how to tan the hide.


So I think the whole homesteading community here makes this board the best.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I came to this forum (as a whole) to learn.

Since coming to this forum to learn, I have also come to love quite a few of you here.

And so now I come to this forum to learn AND love.

:nerd:  Dang ... I'm a dork.  :nerd:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Why did I originally avoid the forum....

I had checked into all the forums when we first started on HT. Decided early on the GC was not going to be for me. Only tangential interest in some of them. S&EP I read for a couple of days, but as I recall there was a thread going on about preparing for the "end of days" and a couple of people were sounding more than a bit nuts. It had spilled over into a number of threads, so I kind of thought "don't need this. I know enough people who buy tinfoil by the pallet load..."

Then a year down the road I had some interaction with Angie (can't even remember what it was about...) and she suggested I try out S&EP....so I did. 

I enjoy the give and take here. Seldom do we see the bashing of an OP that you get in other forums. I'm not sure I'd put this forum as "family"...it has much more the feel of a college round table, or an open "think tank"...where you get people from all walks of life, but who have real world experience with a common subject. 

AND they are open to new ways of approaching a subject/problem. I don't believe I have ever seen a "You can't do it that way"(you're an idiot implied) post. More likely to see a "How do you work around <problem> when you do it that way?" and THAT is why I keep coming back. 

I've learned a ton of information here. I hope to continue learning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> I had checked into all the forums when we first started on HT. Decided early on the GC was not going to be for me. Only tangential interest in some of them. S&EP I read for a couple of days, but as I recall there was a thread going on about preparing for the "end of days" and a couple of people were sounding more than a bit nuts. It had spilled over into a number of threads, so I kind of thought "don't need this. I know enough people who buy tinfoil by the pallet load..."


Ah, Ann - I do so remember that time frame, and I am pretty sure I know what you fell into reading.... I am SO GLAD we got past that episode. (and no one will find any remains of it, cause I wiped that particular strife completely out.). 


I'm glad we're a group that shares ideas and figures out stuff together. And I've enjoyed the couple of TV shows some of us have 'watched' together and critiqued.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, this is the first place I come too when I log-in. I don't always log-in but only take a quick look to see if there is some new posts on a subject I have been tracking.

I have looked at other sites and agree some of the people who post there aren't people I would like to meet. The sharing and caring of nice people on this forum make this a comfortable place to visit. There doesn't appear to be a lot of attitudes people bring in and the unkind posts are very limited. AngieM2 takes good care of that.

I have gained so much good information and use that to help me prep for what my wife and I need to prepare for.

Thanks to all of you for being the caring sharing people you are. 
NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I come to this forum because I know I'll get a kind, thoughtful response if I post a question. People act civil to one another, even if they disagree.

I once belonged to another "survivalist" board, but the other members were very hostile to anyone of a Christian faith. The mods let people slam Christians, post offensive language and even obscene pics. Much of the survival talk was prepping for the end of civilization, dog-eat-dog kind of talk. Most of it seemed based on fantasy instead of reality. I like the approach here much, much better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Becka said:


> I once belonged to another "survivalist" board, but the other members were very hostile to anyone of a Christian faith. The mods let people slam Christians, post offensive language and even obscene pics. Much of the survival talk was prepping for the end of civilization, dog-eat-dog kind of talk. Most of it seemed based on fantasy instead of reality.


That's how most of the survival forums seem to be like. They even seem to be looking forward to a post-apocalyptic world, like they want it to hurry up and happen so they can put their (perceived) skills to the test. 

THIS forum, on the other hand, is calming, and seems to offer something for everyone, no matter what level of readiness you're at.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I stumbled into SEP kinda like one happens to step in a pile of poo...quite on accident. But I haven't regretted it. Its definately a place that a newbie of any level can feel welcome and ask any question they want. In our threads, we can give some insight that will change the way of thinking. We can learn from the experiences of other; either saving us time and money or avoiding the mistakes that others share! I don't think as a whole our tin foil hats are wrapped too tightly around our heads; but we can still learn from those with the hats on too tight. And this group has some good assets...like Angie and Alan (ever been called an "asset"?).


----------



## coehorn (Jul 29, 2009)

I visit quite a few sites. But I come to HT because there is a quality, perhaps best described as thoughtfulness, to the people here. Very good signal to noise ratio.

The reasons I'm interested in prepping are varied. Bad weather is one thing but my main focus is man-made disasters. [tin foil hat time] I believe the US is undergoing a transition comparable to Germany in the 1920's and 1930's. There are credible indications of high-level government crimes going back many, many years. I believe that a major 'event' will strike us in the near term future.
[/tin foil hat time]


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Information and validation..."if all the posters here believe it too then I am not nuts!!!"

I think I got wind of this forum right around the time of Y2K..in fact I bought my first computer so I could search the web for the "truth" about Y2K and wound up here. Well after the non-event I kept coming back for the information and support. I feel at HOME here.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Angie;

I found this place long after the "other" forums. It is exactly where I need to be. You see, balance is key in everything. I find that most of the other forums thrive and focus strickly on the negative and doom type scenarios. The problem is that there is never a positive aspect or reasoning for anything they are preparing for.

I've been through multiple disasters from being blinded in an accident for 10 years to losing my home in Rita and almost losing my teenage son and I can honestly say that each and every "SHTF" scenario in our lives made us stronger, closer and way more appreciative of what we do have rather than what toys or material things we want. We've made millions and we've made thousands but there is no comparison to possessing skills, knowledge, strength and a solid core faith foundation that will see you through anything.

HT is far more realistic and back to the land. I love this. Nature, job losses, accidents, fire and war can take away every material thing but no matter what you still have land. Land that can nuture you, shelter you, and care for you if you care for it.

HT respects and honors the constitution of which our nation was founded. I know that this may not seem like much to some but to me it's very important because it was based on GOD and freedoms which made our country the great nation that it is. Right now we have people trying to ignore this and almost daily we can see our freedoms and faith slipping away quickly. Just yesterday they allowed Muslims to pray to Allah on the White House lawn yet they forbid the Nativity Scene on the White House lawn just this past year.

I could go on and on. All I can say is that I feel so good each time I come to this forum and read up on a few posts each day. It's filled with very hard working folks who love their family, God and their land and they will defend these things with their heart and soul...........and a gun or two. LOL

This place is what survival of the fittest comes down to in my opinion.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Frankly, there is no other place I would rather wear my tinfoil hat or become better prepared to fend off hordes of zombies.

This forum is like having a very specific set of encyclopedias that is rich in information but you can tear out the pages you don&#8217;t like and you can write in the margins of pages you do. 

This forum is like having lunch with friends. No one drinks too much (and if they do Angie is equipped to play &#8220;bouncer,&#8221; lol) and open discussions and ideas are shared with folks from different backgrounds, different dreams and different circumstances, but they all share a common thread&#8230; to be better prepared in case tomorrow is one hell of a tough day.

Or to put it in the simplest of terms; I&#8217;ve been a crises preparedness person for a very long time. I&#8217;ve traveled all over the internet and I&#8217;ve built up my private collection of books and worked on my level of comfort in being prepared. But, when all is said and done, this forum is &#8220;home.&#8221;  It&#8217;s where I hang my hat.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

I originally found HT looking for info on raising rabbits for meat but since hubby decided they were "too cute to eat" I looked around to see what else was here and this is the most informative place here, for me. I find the topics here timely, thought provoking and useful but without being too alarmist.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

magnolia2017 said:


> I come here to learn and to help others.
> 
> Why do I prefer HT over other forums? No one is treated as if their question is stupid. I've been to some forums where asking a basic question only gets you grief for not searching through the archives to find the answer first.
> 
> ...


I agree. It is extremely frustrating trying to find the answer to a particular question in the archives on forums.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I found this site thru my subscription to Countryside magazine. What I liked about Countryside was carried over into Homesteading Today and Countryside families. The SE&P forum was more into survival tactics and less into self-sufficiency and I stayed away.

Then I read "The Last Hours of Ancient Sunlight" and came back to SE&P.

What I like about the site is the amount of information that passes thru it. It's never "do it this way or die". Everyone offers an opinion.

I also like the fact that people are willing to discuss their failures as well as their triumphs. I can't begin to list the things I have learned from people who tell me what went wrong.

And I love the photos of Alan's bread. They're absolute "porn" for a celiac.:cute:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I found HT through Countryside mag, but didn't spend a lot of time anywhere other than CF, HQ, and Goats for quite a while. I really don't remember exactly how I stumbled into S&EP, now, just bored one day and checking out some forums I hadn't been to yet...once I started reading, I found out I was in the middle of a whole lot of like-minded people! I've always been a "prepper", I just didn't call it that - I just kept a pantry and a well stocked freezer, and was/am thrifty. I like to garden, and have animals, and so do a lot of folks here. 

The atmosphere is friendly and pretty down to earth here, and that is a huge part of what I enjoy. The info I got when I was looking for a water filter was priceless. I love the monthly prep journal - it helps keep me on track with my projects and goals, and it's so neat to see what everyone else is doing, too - kind of like the daily journal thread on CF, but with prepper emphasis. I get inspiration to try new things and reminders of what I should be doing.

Angie, you run a terrific forum, and I thank you for giving me my 2nd home (I still call CF my 1st home, but these 2 forums are the ones I check first). You are an :angel:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm such a dummy ... I thought this thread was about why we come to the HT forum in general and as a whole ... I had no idea it was about this specific area of _Prep and Survival _... shame on me for NEVER reading the sub-category titles ... I just respond to whatever thread moves me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mama Crow - either works. :cute:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a single gal, trying to be very independent.
That started with stuff like being able to fix the chain in the toilet, and has grown to alot of things for many years.
I'm merely an infant/toddler in the prep world. But the more knowledge I can gather, the better.
I appreciate all the info I can get here.

What worries me most, and is kind of my basic definition of "homesteading" (which gets debated quite a bit) is just the idea that when our generation is gone, who will be there for our kids to ask? If we're not teaching the next generation these things, it will be lost. Regardless of whether there is technology to supersede these processes, folks should remember that it is very possible for techology to fail, or be unavailable for any number of reasons.

Just look at your car.. When I was a teenage girl, I could do pretty much any routine fix to an automobile. Look under the hood nowadays, and :stars:

I'm 45, and have a pretty good skill with sewing, knitting, cooking, preserving, basic gardening, and the like. But I don't know doodlie about taking care of a cow.. which I would love to have for milk.

So that's pretty much why I come here.


----------



## steel (Sep 17, 2009)

I have browsed here for a long time. I joined because the people here seem like those who I would really find true community with - which is sorely lacking in my life. Kindness and friendliness is also rare where I live and I greatly miss it. Thanks to all.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Mama Crow - either works. :cute:


 Thank you for putting up with me!


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Mama Crow - either works. :cute:



I made the same mistake as Mama Crow.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Two years ago, I stumbled upon HT. Looking for what, I actually don't remember. So browsed around for quite a few hours, just reading different posts. And came to the conclusion, "there are other like minded people out here." I made the mistake of mentioning my thoughts & ideas to a co-worker & she made the comment "if we run out of food we'll just come over to your house." We live this lifestyle because we want to not because we are doom & gloomers. In 3 years I've been laid off twice & this last time was for almost 6 months. I had to go into Walmart once for dog food & that was it. :rock: We know we could survive on what we do & know. Thanks for this wonderful forum, I've have learned so much and the people here make you feel welcome.:banana02:


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Sometimes I come here, and get a healthy dose of paranoia 

Sometimes I come here, and find all sorts of handy information about what to prep-mostly things I have overlooked. 

Sometimes I come here, just to read what others are doing, and to reassure myself that I am not half as whacked as they are *snicker* (just kidding!)

Sometimes I come here, to read the stories and links and to have my mind opened, view point changed, or assumptions affirmed. 

And some times, I feel like I am woefully unprepared-even though my logic tells me I am not!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lots of great info! Lots of great people! Not too doom and gloom, but not too trusting either. I think of 80-90% of you all as very realistic. I love the other 10-20% of you too....you make me stop, think, and evaluate things....THANKS!

I visit a few other forms with similar content, but this one is home. I like that I can be a preper/survivalist/homesteader and not made to feel guilty that we don't own 4-5 automatic weapons and 1000's (or 10,000's) of rounds of ammo. I have no problem with those that do have such items, I just don't like being looked down upon because we don't have what they think is a must (as does happen on some other sites).


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I come here because the people are more down to earth. Some sites I've come upon are hard core militant or what have you and I just don't fit in there. 
I like the info here. I like the wide range of people, from survivalists to self sustaining 'steaders and I'm sure there are a few military types too, but it is all mixed and well balanced. I also like the fact that people here sometimes take the opportunity to poke fun at themselves. It's just the perfect place for new comers and old hands alike.
Be blessed
VCG.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Horsefly said:


> I made the mistake of mentioning my thoughts & ideas to a co-worker & she made the comment "if we run out of food we'll just come over to your house."


People believe that whatever they need or want, they can just take it away (by force if necessary) from other people who have it. They don't believe that they need to take responsibility for their own personal preparedness. "Nanny State" mentality.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I found this site by chance. After missing Hardy's Countryside reunion gathering the first year, I made it the second year I saw it advertised. It was the first time that I had been around so many people with the same mindset. After the gathering, I was almost homesick for the feeling that perhaps I was not born 100 years too late..., it was like being able to breathe again. I missed that feeling terribly and went looking for reinforcement by Googling "self-sufficiency". I don't remember the exact steps, but I landed on HT. From there, it didn't take long to find SEP.

Re: why some won't visit the site... It could be the same reason why some won't consider canning or even purchasing an extra food item each trip to the store - they don't want to be bothered. (personal experience w/DH's relative).


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I found this site by accident. and am real glad I did. I learned quite a bit from it, different ideas about canning, making things, caring for animals, you name it. I keep getting good information from here, and that is one of the reasons I keep coming back. All I an say is a big Thanks for a great place to come for a visit.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Interesting thread, thought others might want a read as well. 

And where did Alan get to with all his great info??


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Coutry Cabin - Glad you found this old thread. 

I will post from a new member prospective. 

As posted, can't remember How I stumbled across here, sure it had something to do with typing in homestead in google. 

I love this site for a few reasons. 

One is I can ask a question that is regional specific. Just for instance, growing cabbage in east Tenn. may be different in west Tenn. due to the soil in the general region. 

Other is taking care of animals. It's easy to say get them out of the cold. Now Alabama's cold is a far cry different then say Wisconsin's cold. 

Building things, well there is more than one way to skin a cat. I really hate the saying "If your gonna do something do it right." Yes, this may be true but I may really want a greenhouse but I do not have the knowledge to do it perfect and I may not have the funds to hire someone to do it perfect. I do however have the desire to have one and have some things laying around my place to build one or maybe $30 to spare for parts to build one. If it grows plants for me when it is cold then dang it, it was built right.

I love the ideas and inspirational threads folks post. I still remember the one about the lady killing her 1st rabbit and posting about it. I love that type of threads because one day it's gonna be me doing it and I really don't want to look at the end result and think I can't do this. I have a saying " Can't couldn't do crap." ( I use another word though.)

I'm use to a lot of the know it all on forums. I'm slowing starting to just ignore their posts and go on about my business asking questions and throwing support to whomever. It's hard but I'm learning, just like this homesteading stuff is gonna be. 

God there is so much I like about this forum, but it's like a giant Countryside Magazine. MOST of the posts are by folks who have actually done it, not read in a book and theory based. I've been a member for a short time but just from reading, certain members stand out real fast on certain subjects. I read and absorb their knowledge even if I don't live in the same conditions they do. It could become useful. 

Last is what others have said, kinda family atmosphere on here.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

I second all of the above. DH was not so sure about all of my preps until the IRS emptied our checking accounts - twice so far this year. Then was glad we had food, animal feed, cash on hand, and were able to pay this place off. Not a fantasy then or now, and we are putting as much of this information and experience to use as we can. Thanks to everyone for being a part of this community!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I originally came here cause I was looking for ways to cut back expenses in preparation for retirement. I discovered that this forum covers a lot more. 

I stayed because of the vast amount of knowledge in so many areas, and... 

The people here are so friendly, it's like a big family. We might fight amoungst ourselves every now and then (much the same as real life families), but we get past it and the family stays intact. 

Then of course like a family we now have both a "mommy" and a "daddy" who will "take us to the woodshed" to straighten us out if we need it. LOL


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

One stop shopping. On HT I can get info about livestock, veggie gardens, get technical advice, and complain about the state of the world without having to go to a different site for each.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> ... And why do you think others shy away from it?
> 
> Angie


I just noticed this thread is several years old. lol

I think a lot of people shy away because they are not aware of a need to acquire the knowledge available here. Others don't want to face the fact that something might happen to disrupt their life. This forum puts it in their face and they don't want to hear that. 

I have siblings who think that way. They think I'm crazy for growing a garden when it's so easy to let others do the growing. After all, it will always be available at the local grocery won't it? 

Even after I explain to them that there could be a delivery disruption due to storms/drought/fuel shortage or other reasons, they still refuse to see the need to have a pantry. 

Some of the crazy shows on TV don't help. They mostly portray preppers as crazies who are building forts to fight a personal war some day. 

I've never thought of myself as a prepper. I always planned to be ready for whatever comes my way. If that's a prepper, then I am one.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Its interesting to see all the folks who no longer post...I miss Alan's input


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'd been reading various "survival/prepper" sites for a few years, but one day decided we needed info on raising chickens. I Googled "raising chickens" and well below the commercial ads I randomly clicked on HT. What a wonderful find!

We've learned so much here, quite a bit from people who gained their knowledge the hard way so we don't have to. If we've found an answer to a problem I don't feel hesitant to post a suggestion, knowing the "we're all in this together" atmosphere on this forum.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

HT seems to be less inundated with conspiracy theories and a bunch of militant dudes who plan on simply "bugging out" to live in the wilds than other survival sites. There is value in that type of information & I can't logically discount some of the scenarios, but it is a last, last resort and not what I want to focus on.

I take a practical, -sustainable- long term approach with a more likely scenario of sheltering in place since I am a good hike from the city and somewhat difficult to find. 

My survival is based more in surviving things like increased taxes (which like others, recently cleaned out all cash savings), job loss, illness, natural disasters, and economic fluctuations. 
We are financially conservative so try to live well below our means. We did the big house/ big car/ big life and it nearly killed us, body and soul. We learned, we grew. Never again. 

I often look at my survival method based on how our elders lived during the depression. So I also talk to my grandma who grew up during the depression. She has been a wealth of information regarding how her family of 7 got by on the family farm in Texas. And I look for modern day equivalents that work without electricity.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Well, I was homeless and the door was open so I came in.
> 
> And because of the survivalists who like to pretend they really just prep because of the weather.
> 
> ....Alan (don't all pigs quack?)


Your words always find a way to amuse me..your use of wording is what makes everything you write so good.

I come pretty much for the same reason..I fell into this site before I knew we needed to prepare..and much like everything in my life when I get a hint as loud as this one..I go with it...plus the people are quite interesting and family like


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

To the annoyance of my children....I am a solution driven person....always if they start to make an excuse I cut them off and say "Find a solution"....

Also, I'm a little crusty and I can't take the church lady gossiping and judgement of other forums....Pretty curtains and flower beds matter not to me!

This forum "fits" who I am better...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I come here for a more gentle approach to a "crunchy" subject, lol. I am more "crunchy" then I let on, but I like helping new people take a step forward. I enjoy the "political" matter that comes up as it's much more tame them in the political forum.....get's too hot under the collar for me there. I feel like we have a nice mix of newbies, gentle preppers, and a few "hard core chunchy" people here (some call them doomer and gloomers). Seems most other similar boards have only one type or another, but not a mix.

Holy Cow, just noticed this thread started on '08, LOL. Just found my previous response.....guess I've grown a bunch since then, lol. I think I'm now fall into my 10-20%, lol.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I come here to see what Elkhound is up to today and to see what others are doing, on the homestead. We live simply, we store what we eat and eat what we store and we got more than plenty. We are not "Preppers" but we will survive. Simple life, ready and aware with backups to backups. It is a way of life for us, season after season, year after year. We don't fret what is not in our control, we know our time here on earth is not entirely in our hands but we embrace the small stuff. We live life, not worry about it. We don't work to be rich, we live to enrich our lives and souls....James 



We were asked why some stay away. Negativity. Homesteaders did not go off to rant, it was to go live life and be free. When "life" caught up to them, they moved on. You put your boots on and went to work, making something of yourself, not blame it on the government, the neighbors or weather, you just did it....James


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

jwal...i only wish you would get a simple camera and snap pictures and share here...i know you and wife put me and others to shame...i am still a wannabe...but i am trying to learn and improve as time goes on.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I come here because of the people. 

and it makes me feel good knowing we're not the only ones who aren't the only square pegs in a round hole society.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

lindamarie said:


> I come here because of the people.
> 
> and it makes me feel good knowing we're not the only ones who aren't the only square pegs in a round hole society.


Imagine being the trapezoidal peg.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I come here to learn from the way others have to do things. It makes my thinking work out of the box, not that I really think in a box,cause I'm real different that way. But the weather , soil, family customs, part of the country ect. from others, give me different solutions. Then, I get out of my safe zone and am willing to give some of my lessons up, I'm a very much a homebody and quiet person. I've lived a crazy life and choose to keep to myself in real life. Very few people know the real me, and most people judge me as someone I am totally Not. It is comfortable for me here to "relate" with others.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, reading this I saw a number of folks that no longer post here and I miss them. I like to see what Ernie and Elkhound and some others have to say. For me it is more living like I grew up. I never did take to change very well. Most of my friends nowadays are town folk that go the "normal" route. This forum gives me a chance to talk to folks that go the way I do.
Ed

ETA. When I was a kid up till about 27, I would go down to the country store on bad weather days, and when work was caught up. Always 4 or 5 old farmers down there talking about things such as current events, weather, markets, crops, etc. To me this forum takes the place of that old country store.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Hummmm . . .Would that mean; One size does not fit all . . .???

I tip my triangle hat to all the trapezoid's out there . . . Hi . . . .Welcome


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Imagine being the trapezoidal peg.


yes, but the odder and less common the geometric figure is, the more interesting the shape box becomes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I just read some older posts. I have never seen these survival sites. Interesting, what is CF and HQ?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CF = Countryside Families
HQ = Homesteading Questions


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have been on HT so long it would be like having to move to go anywhere else. I have joined a few other forums but this is the home place so this is where I come to.

People come and go, and some are quite upset to find that not much is sugar coated down here, I like that. I'd rather be told "if you eat that you are gonna die" rather than "uhm, you might get sick if you eat that, but I don't want to tell you what to do"..

So tell me that sticking the fork in the light socket is going to do more than light up my life..lol..

I have lived on near subsistance for more than half my life and still managed to make things the way I wanted them. I figure if I can get by, I might be able to tell others how to as well. I don't know much about eating off the land, so I learn that here, but I can build a house from the ground up, except that nasty electricity..I leave that to others..lol..

Everyone has something to learn and something to show others..it's a right good site for that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

"Why do you come to this forum?"

This is a good question and deserves more than a pat answer on my part. It has taken a bit of soul-searching.

I have always seen this forum as more of the "why" instead of the "how". If I want to know about drying or preserving food, there's other more specific subforums on this site for that. If I want to know about rabbits or chickens, there's more specific subforums for that. If a Google search doesn't get me the answer to something then I can go get some discussion going on just that topic in any one of the multiple subforums here on HT.

Since I am so thoroughly convinced _already_ of the necessity of the why, then why come to S&EP to discuss it? I don't need praise or justification for my prepping activities. I don't need the accolades of like-minded fellows for piling up beans in a bucket. 

I once thought that it was because of a debt owed ... people educated me to get me on this path, so let me educate others in return. However it would not appear that I am suited for that. Any words of mine, however I sweeten them, are going to be applauded by those who already agree with them or derided by those who don't.

And ultimately, I'm wondering why my opinion matters. If we are talking about _pure survival_ without the baggage of Christianity, morals, ethics, or conscience, then is it not possible that hitching your wagon to a thieving, criminal government and becoming part of their system is the _better_ plan, at least in the short term? Who am I to inject Christian ethics into a survival equation when joining the pillaging horde may prove to keep someone alive for _longer_ than standing against them?

"Why do you come to this forum?"

I truly do not know.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ernie, _great answer_. What you are doing is getting down to the core questioning of existence and existence at all costs. The label for that is Existentialism: "In existentialism, the individual's starting point is characterized by what has been called "the existential attitude", or a sense of disorientation and confusion in the face of an apparently meaningless or absurd world."

"Any words of mine, however I sweeten them, are going to be applauded by those who already agree with them or derided by those who don't." It has always been so and will always be so.

You have a world view. Your world view is strong and works well for you. Sharing it makes sense. Anyone who has strength is bound to be challenged.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks, Harry. I am struggling with how to provide any value at all to ongoing discussions. 

If I want to learn how to forge steel then I will go to someone who has _forged steel_.

But when it comes to learning how to survive, who has learned that? That test is not over. We are students _guessing_ at the answers because the teacher is absent. 

All we do is stay in the game. Some of us have stayed in the game longer than others, but I don't believe it has been through any efforts of our own, but rather through the will of our divine Father. 

I might think that there are certain actions which would lead to a very fast exit from the game, but even in that the Father's will is revealed because I have done those things and yet I am still here to type this. I have been protected from my own folly.

I hunger for MEAT in this forum but there's been too much bread lately. Let us question how we might challenge ourselves to improve upon this. Words are not action and I thirst for action. The test is almost upon us.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

really?why i'm here=i'm home.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

This seems to be a place where you can find people of like mind. Finding that in my vicinity is pretty hard.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Louis L'Amor said that a book is more important for what it makes you think than what it tells you, or something like that. Reckon this forum does that.
Ed


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with you Win07. Finding like minded in my area is hard too. I'm in Western Mass.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "Preaching to the choir" . . . 

I'm guessing that now and again us peons in the choir need to be able to look (talk) to each other, smile and think I do believe I am doing the right thing.........


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Thanks, Harry. I am struggling with how to provide any value at all to ongoing discussions.
> 
> If I want to learn how to forge steel then I will go to someone who has _forged steel_.
> 
> ...


"We are students _guessing_ at the answers because the teacher is absent."

I disagree. The "teacher" is within us and without us and all around us. The problem is that manytimes the STUDENT within us is not paying attention and shooting spitballs at the back of the classroom during lessons. The test is ALWAYS upon us. The funny part is that I suspect the test isn't about being smart or being rich, but simply of truly "being." Just about all core spiritual paths lead in that direction once you strip away the social and power aspects of dogma.


----------



## pookford (Jan 11, 2014)

I landed here when a Google search about canning or gardening pointed toward a thread in this forum. Being a curious soul and voracious reader, I picked through countless threads over the next few hours and the light bulb came on. 

DH and I work our tails off outside the home and every time we get ahead even a little, our taxes go up, our community imposes new 'fees' for a service we don't want/don't need/can't use, the price of food and utilities spike, etc. When I stumbled upon this forum, we were fully reliant on a fragile system that bit us in the butt every time there was a political, economic or natural/environmental hiccup. It's bit like drowning, very slowly.

Here, I found a group of people that were similarly frustrated, or had been at one time before deciding to change their circumstances. I found a group of people that believe in providing for themselves through hard work, responsibility and ingenuity, exactly like DH and I have always felt people should be able to do. And most importantly, I realized that even though we don't have the means to purchase a homestead (or even a sizeable chunk of land) right now, we can do many of the same things, just on a different scale for now.

And finally, there doesn't seem to be a strict consensus on 'the right way' to approach self-reliance, survival, preparedness, etc. here. I don't have a 5 year supply of freeze dried food and never will, but I'm pretty sure that I won't get kicked out of the club just because my goal is to grow/preserve our food instead of buying it. Our priorities and circumstances might not be exactly the same, but we can still learn a thing or two from each other without judgement standing in the way every time.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I came here from doing a search on oil lamps some 6 years ago. Started reading and stayed. Wow you mean there are actually other people who do what I do who would have thunk it 

I have been away for a while posting...always read. Now hopefully I will get back into the conversations. Sometimes just taking a break is good for the soul. 

I have learned many things over the years and for that I appreciate this forum.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I no longer remember how I got here. It is fun and interesting. I contribut and receive much.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

there's nothing else that goes better with my morning coffee.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't remember exactly how I found HT, but I am so glad I did! There are opinions and information on almost any subject here, usually presented in a friendly manner. Even when it's not friendly, it doesn't bother me, people in real life are meaner. I never even seem to have the time to look at all the forums I would like to every day, there's just too much that's interesting! 

As far as S&EP, I come here to learn from people who live and do so many of the things I wish I could, and hope to one day. Ernie and Elkhound in particular post the most interesting things that I aspire to do one day! As I become increasingly more concerned and disgusted with the way the world works, I need to learn new ways to do things on my own, and that info is usually here. Nobody I know IRL believes in prepping beyond having a couple of cans of soup in the house, heck my FIL ridiculed people on TV who had more than 2 packs of TP stocked up! So I like hearing from like minded people about prepping, the state of the country, etc. I do have 1 other site that I love for prepping info, but it has so much macho stuff on it, I need to come here for what feels more family friendly info, because it is keeping my family safe and taken care of that interests me. It feels like home should feel here!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I come to learn from other's who are already where i want to be someday....sometimes i feel a sponge trying to asborb all the things on here...Hubby and I garden, can,freeze,dehydrate and those types things...but we so want to get on a homestead where we have our own meat supplies and such.. and we are not there yet...
No i don't post much but i do try and respond when i feel like i have something important to contribute, or i just want to tell some one to keep trying and hang in there..
Thank you Ernie, Elkhound and all the others who keep teaching me so much.... you give me hope that we will be able to get to where we want to be.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I came here from a survivalist site that had gotten out of hand. I'm a total believer in prepping and recently survived a rough layoff because of the what I'd learned and stored. I'm also starting to work on becoming more of an outdoorswoman.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I enjoy coming here because I can ask questions get answers. Everyday I learn something. Everyone is encouraging. There are no dumb questions. No one critize me for being on the 'government' tit. Everyone gives me ideas and each day I am getting freer. I look forward to the day I can just be 'free'. With everyone's encouragement that day is fast approaching. 

Sorry enough rambling.

Thank you all


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Rainy said:


> Thank you Ernie, Elkhound and all the others who keep teaching me so much.... you give me hope that we will be able to get to where we want to be.


Thank you for saying that, but since it's kind of a frequent refrain I want to point something out.

Where I am _may not be where God wants you_. 

I used to believe that being separate and agrarian was where God wanted all of His people, but I'm not so sure anymore. There is plenty of God's work to be done in the cities, where the people are. 

I would be deeply disturbed to find that my words had somehow, out of fear, pulled someone out of the city where God desired them to be. 

When you hear the call ... come out. Until then, fear for little because God has put some of us here in the wilderness to prepare a place for you.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Ernie, you are were we would like to be in KNOWLEDGE. We are where God wants us to be PHYSICALLY. I believe that God helps those who help themselves. Learning from you and the others is my way of helping myself. Thank you for sharing and caring! 

I came to HT from Backyard Chickens and SE&P from Rabbit Talk. I stay because of the sense of family I get from reading everyones posts. I agree that other prep sites are too militant - and you can't eat bullets! Not that I don't owe my share of them...


----------



## pookford (Jan 11, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I would be deeply disturbed to find that my words had somehow, out of fear, pulled someone out of the city where God desired them to be.


I love the idea of leaving behind my corporate job and living differently, and I admire the fact that you and your family did exactly that, but if God wants me to stay right where I am, then that's where I'll end up, one way or another. If God has a plan for me, I'm sure he won't let a few words from Ernie derail the whole thing. :thumb:


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I come here (now that I got my password fixed finally lol) to learn  I have found most of the folks here to be kind, compassionate, smart,helpful and just pretty decent 

I'm thankful to you Angie for all this hard work you do on top of everything else! (there are a few with a less than stellar attitude at times and I know that makes it harder!)

Ernie, you still selling the knives?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ne prairiemama said:


> Ernie, you still selling the knives?


I am, but business hasn't been too good lately. It was going like gangbusters up until Christmas but then it died off. I hear that is kind of normal for this time of the year though.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

CountryCabin said:


> Interesting thread, thought others might want a read as well.
> 
> And where did Alan get to with all his great info??





beaglebiz said:


> Its interesting to see all the folks who no longer post...I miss Alan's input


I was thinking the same thing. I miss having Alan around, RadioFish and many others who used to post regularly. So many names as I've been reading through this thread and the others that have been updated from 2007 and 2008 recently - makes me wonder what happened to all those folks.


----------



## mugmarine (Jan 8, 2014)

I enjoy reading about others way of life. I do wish myself to be more self reliant and away from the modern grid of life.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I come here to learn. I don't actively participate although I will if I feel my input/experience may be beneficial.


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

I found HT when I moved out of town and wanted to learn more about self-sufficiency. When I thought rabbits may be a good fit for my small homestead I learned so much from this forum and it made the entire process so much easier than it could have been. Everyone has been great, very helpful, and so friendly I come back as much as I can. One of the best things about HT is that everyone shares their experiences. What works, why it works, and the assortment ways the same goals and outcomes can be reached. This seems to hold true across all the boards,from livestock/rabbits (where I spend most of my time) to general homesteading and preparedness. 
I do also refer my friends here for guidance as they start their own homesteading adventures.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I came here to find out how to build the best dirt. I should not have done so, I do not have the area that ForeRunner has and now I am trying to find a way to end this envy that I have. Nonetheless, I have found this place to be quite resourceful. I'm here to stay.

#### that ForeRunner type person.


----------

